# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần gia công mặt kim loại

## slbadguy

Mình cần gia công mặt kim loại như hình dưới, số lượng 40-50 cái và còn một số mặt khác nữa, kim loại dày 1-2mm gì đó


Liên hệ gmail: thkien1990

----------


## slbadguy

Diễn đàn ko sửa post được nhỉ, mình ở HCM nhé, vật liệu là thép hoặc inox, bạn nào nhận làm thì báo mình cả 2 loại luôn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Theo hình vẽ thì chỉ cấy khoét mấy cái lỗ và cắt đúng biên dạng  bên ngoài phải ko ah? Cắt bằng laser dc ko anh? vật liệu của anh hay của em? 1mm hay 2mm? có yêu cầu gì về vật liệu hay ko?
Cắt laser thì độ chính xác rất cao, đường cắt rất đẹp với thép hay inox dày 1-2mm kiểu này.
Em ở sg.

----------


## Oristar Corp

> Mình cần gia công mặt kim loại như hình dưới, số lượng 40-50 cái và còn một số mặt khác nữa, kim loại dày 1-2mm gì đó
> 
> 
> Liên hệ gmail: thkien1990


Chào bạn, bên mình là Công ty CP Oristar - Đơn vị cung cấp kim loại màu. Bên mình có khả năng gia công: Cắt, xẻ, phay..
Liên hệ: Ms. Diệp - 0988 750 686

----------


## vuhai862510@gmail.com

Cơ sở của mình có thể nhận gia công cho bạn các sản phẩm này nhé.
sđt của mình: 0987 003 272
Mong đươch hợp tác!!!

----------


## vinametvn

Bạn đã tìm ra đối tác làm chưa? nếu chưa thì bạn liên hệ cơ sở xi mạ này xem
Cơ sở của mình có thể nhận gia công cho bạn các sản phẩm này nhé.
gia công các loại xi mạ crom cứng, xi mạ niken, xi mạ kẽm.
sđt của mình: 0909381337 Chị hà
Mong đươc hợp tác!!!

----------


## decus

Em cũng đang cần gia công Đón gót giày bằng inox. Bác nào có xưởng gia công liên hệ em dt: 0985180098
Em gửi 1 số hình kèm

----------


## binhphambp94

> Diễn đàn ko sửa post được nhỉ, mình ở HCM nhé, vật liệu là thép hoặc inox, bạn nào nhận làm thì báo mình cả 2 loại luôn


Chào bạn. Bạn cần khắc ra chi tiết như vậy luôn hả ? bên mình chuyên khắc laser sử dụng máy móc công nghệ Đức. nếu bạn quan tâm thì lh với bên mình nhé! 0982.108.431
websile: www.itovn.com

----------


## binhphambp94

> Em cũng đang cần gia công Đón gót giày bằng inox. Bác nào có xưởng gia công liên hệ em dt: 0985180098
> Em gửi 1 số hình kèm


Chào bạn. Liên Hệ 0982108431 để trao đổi với bên mình nhé. Rất vui được hợp tác với bạn. 
web sile: www.itovn.com

----------


## phungtieuthu

Mặt này khó gia công đấy. xem pro nào hướng dẫn với

----------


## chetaomayphuongquan

Liên Hệ Chúng Tôi để có thể gia công nha bạn.

----------


## gialamphat

công ty của chúng chuyên cung cấp về các dịch vụ xi mạ kim loại , với chi phí xi mạ thấp mà sản phẩm đạt được chất lượng tốt chúng tôi tự hào là doanh nghiệp đi đầu về lĩnh vực xi mạ công nghiệp hiện nay.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH GIA LÂM PHÁT.

Mst: 0311835322

Địa chỉ: 638/2 Lê Trọng Tấn, P.Bình Hưng Hòa, Q.Bình Tân, Tp.HCM

Tel: (028)37.658.488 –(028)37.658.669

Fax: (028)37 658 771

Kế Toán: 0973.596.808 (Ms.Kiều)

----------


## chetaomayphuongquan

hãy tham khảo : Máy Băm Gỗ 
chuyên cắt gia công sắt định hình

----------

